# Black Cats need good home! Fixed, declawed, friendly!



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

So we had a lovely "present" on our porch at my work (work at a vet). Two black cats in brand new carriers. Just left there.  We took them in and found them to be fixed, declawed and looked to have been well taken care of. 

I named them Mickey and Minnie for now. So obviously a boy and girl. Both seem to be friendly, especially the female! They do not seem to care for each other. The boy likes to hiss and swat at the girl. So we dont need to keep them together in a new home! We just need to find them new homes! 

I went to work yesterday with my kids and they seem to like them too. If anyone is interested feel free to PM me or leave a comment here! Adoption fee will be just $50 each to cover shots! 

This pic is of Minnie with my daughter.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry pics are upside down! Click on them to see them the right way!

Here is Mickey!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

The stress of being dumped, or being at the vet, may be causing them to hiss at each other. Try the old vanilla on the nose trick and see what happens.
It sounds like someone loved them at one time. I wonder what their story is?

I love black cats, but we are at our limit. I have developed a cat allergy, so I am taking allergy shots - it's made a huge difference for me.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

The black male is more stressed for sure. To go from your home to sitting in a carrier for who knows how long to into the kennels is pretty stressful. we scanned for microchips but neither had one. It is definetly harder to find a home for two cats and with them apparently not being so attached, we figure trying to find someone to just take one will be easier. even just being black makes it even harder to find homes around here! 

We have a calming spray at work that I will try to use on them tomorrow. The female is doing good though, just wants to be petted!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Bumping up..please help spread the word! Still dont have a home!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Bumping up.. All our cat rescues are full and cant take them. So trying hard to find them a home! The boy is still stressed. The girl is a sweetie! If my jack russell was nicer to cats I would love to bring her home. But he only deals with the cat he has grown up with..all others he is out for the kill.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Bumping!! Need homes desperately still for these two! Do not need to stay together!! They have been stuck at work in cages because none of us techs can foster them :no: i cant because of my darn jack russell! Please spread the word! Contact me via [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Linking this page to my FB page.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks Pennys's Mom! :wavey: I got one email last night. I asked them a few questions regarding being able to care for an animal and other stuff.havent heard back but maybe they havent seen it or are calling the hospital..we shall see. :crossfing but please keep spreading the word!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Adopted today!! Went to a good home with two young women. They are settling in nicely. I am so happy they got homes and together..even with Mickey not behaving himself very well. She was used to an unusual cat..she has had calico's and torti's before..haha..they are the most notorious for being a bit grouchy! Just like my calico! 

So happy ending! Yay!


----------

